# Name this shooter and it's yours



## DougDynasty (Jul 8, 2013)

Hey guys this SS is wenge and curly maple with a Baltic core. It's similar in shape to what I usually make but it's changed and tweaked quite a bit too. Dunno if somebody already has this shape but I haven't seen one and it's hard to differentiate sometimes. I just try to combine bits and pieces of a lot of y'all's styles . The next two are alot different though. I just wanta do something fun for all of u my friends on this amazing awesome forum. And show my appreciation for y'all . SO if u name this slingshot then I will mail it to u. It's as simple as that. I've never done this before so bare with me. I'll leave it open til Monday night and then with the help of my children let them pick the top five names and then Tuesday and Wednesday let y'all vote on the winning name out of the top five and the winner will be mailed this shooter banded and ready to go. So come on guys let's have some fun. Oh and u can submit up to 2 names. Thanks everybody! Doug


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Oryx


----------



## parnell (May 20, 2012)

The force


----------



## ash (Apr 23, 2013)

Dark Side of the Moon


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

i'll take a stab - heres my first entry,

1) the keebler fudge stripe cookie shooter


----------



## Davidka (Jun 8, 2013)

Thanks for this chance! First thing that popped in my head: chocolate lemon cake frost. So I'll call it *Frosty*!


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

Eclair


----------



## mrtom (Apr 7, 2013)

Suzy


----------



## stej (Jan 16, 2013)

Giant shoulders.

I also thought about wide west (comming from "wild west"), but sounds probably funny only to me as english is not my first language  You as native speaker probably look at it different.


----------



## Sunchierefram (Nov 16, 2013)

Double Sided


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

Does look kindo like a snack cake. Hence, "Little Debbie".


----------



## SmilingFury (Jul 2, 2013)

Nice giveaway!! My two guesses are 1)Reese's peanutbutter cup shooter & 2) Snicker's Candy Bar shooter




















Thanks for the chance at it FD!!
Be well,
SF


----------



## MrTriscuit (Oct 10, 2011)

Oreo!


----------



## mrtom (Apr 7, 2013)

Foxes (British biscuits)


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR (Oct 17, 2013)

"The Dark Knight"


----------



## quarterinmynose (Jan 21, 2012)

Walter


----------



## quarterinmynose (Jan 21, 2012)

Ma-curly-weng


----------



## Jaximus (Jun 1, 2013)

Two-Face


----------



## brainleak (Nov 9, 2011)

It reminds me of neapolitan ice cream. I'd call it "Neo"


----------



## Jaximus (Jun 1, 2013)

Slingnarok- Destroyer of Worlds

Because why not.


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

Ranchers Friend

Oklahoma Special


----------



## harpersgrace (Jan 28, 2010)

Day and Knight or Bob


----------



## Osagedon (Nov 12, 2013)

Chocolate Delight


----------



## NoForkHit (Jul 26, 2012)

gray horse


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

Good and Evil


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

Eufaula Sniper! -- Because it is pretty also! -- Tex


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

1. Riverboat Gambler

2. Smooth Operator


----------



## LVO (Sep 25, 2011)

I'd like to call it Mine!

Or Fred


----------



## LVO (Sep 25, 2011)

beautiful work, by the way


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

Lone Ranger


----------



## Lacumo (Aug 18, 2013)

Basing my entry on what it's made of&#8230; Wecumabal.


----------



## TSM (Oct 8, 2013)

The Candy Man

or

Hot Fudge...

or Bill, It kinda feels like a Bill to me.


----------



## The Gopher (Aug 25, 2010)

1. Yin-Yang

2. Piano Man


----------



## Winnie (Nov 10, 2010)

Another name for curly maple is flame maple. The wenge is so dark that it looks like it's been carbonized.

Fire


----------



## Osagedon (Nov 12, 2013)

Earth Wind and Fire


----------



## leon13 (Oct 4, 2012)

"The Waffle "

and thanks for this nice game

cheers


----------



## mr. green (Nov 3, 2012)

..... TUXEDO


----------



## Samurai Samoht (Apr 6, 2013)

-Thriller

-The Tracer


----------



## JohnKrakatoa (Nov 28, 2013)

Looks really nice and what a nice idea 

1. Flagger ( profile looks like a flag )
2. TripleWillCripple ( short TwC )


----------



## Can-Opener (May 11, 2013)

Ok you ready for this "DerWood" Cause der it is wood. 

"Rainfari" Cause wenge is from Africa where you can go on a safari and curly maple grows in the rain forest here where I live


----------



## B.P.R (Dec 28, 2012)

Caramel icecream 

So call it....

CARAMELLA


----------



## Mrs. Clever Moniker (Nov 3, 2013)

I'm gonna agree that it looks delicious  
first entry: sweet and assaulty 
Second entry: opposites attract ( because the gopher beat me to yin and yang !  )

Beautiful work!


----------



## NaturalACE (Aug 6, 2013)

Curly Black...The slinger you don't want to mess with

Black Barts Cousin


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

Cucumber spoon plinker


----------



## rlmlam (Nov 1, 2011)

sweet ice


----------



## Deano 1 (Oct 11, 2013)

Mustang comes to mind because it's b-e-a-u-t-i-f-u-l.


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

Roger


----------



## moforuss (Sep 17, 2013)

Burnt toast


----------



## Mister Magpie (Apr 10, 2013)

Thumper's Thumper


----------



## JuanWayne (Oct 22, 2012)

Martin Luther's Dream


----------



## DougDynasty (Jul 8, 2013)

U guys are awesome. Such great names. Thank y'all for playing. So much fun  y'all have sure have some great names


----------



## LVO (Sep 25, 2011)

NaturalACE said:


> Curly Black...The slinger you don't want to mess with
> 
> Black Barts Cousin


Be careful, kid, or you'll put your eye out!


----------



## Tube_Shooter (Dec 8, 2012)

Thanks for the chance FD yin and yang or the toffee and chocolate cheese cake shooter

Ooops looks like yin and yang has gone just like my eye sight Lol

I'll come up with another shortly

Ok here's my alternative to yin and yang

Cool hand Luke,becuase it it looks so cool,cheers


----------



## PorkChopSling (Jan 17, 2013)

1) Hephaestus - god of tools and craftsmanship (because, well, look at the work you put into your shooters)

2) Alala - spirit of the war cry

So hard to read the fine print on my phone, but the top two will be my entry. The bottom two is just some names for you to think about or anyone else to use ????

3) Lelantos - Titan of air and a hunter's skill of stalking pray

4) Janus - Double faced or two-headed god of beginnings and endings

Or at least that's what I think of and see when checking out your new one ????


----------



## tradspirit (Jul 23, 2012)

(1) Black gold
(2) Daybreak


----------



## Outback (Apr 8, 2013)

Great sling - I would name it..... 'Eric'


----------



## GHT (Jan 22, 2013)

Nice catty, I would call it Jack ...'Jack the (can) ripper'


----------



## NoForkHit (Jul 26, 2012)

checkmate


----------



## Tortoise (Aug 28, 2013)

Eclipse


----------



## Sherman (Oct 2, 2012)

pintabian (like the horse)

or

triple threat


----------



## JEFF BURG (Nov 12, 2013)

this and that


----------



## ash (Apr 23, 2013)

Black n' Blonde


----------



## tnflipper52 (Jan 26, 2012)

Maple and fudge


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand (Jan 28, 2013)

Thank you for the competition Sir.

Names elude me.

So at a couple of guesses.
Hoping I have not doubled up on others names, having not at this time read all.

Shiva ....... (Hindu God of destruction I believe), and

Isshin ......... my Okinawan karate style, which translates sort of as "Everyone One Heart", or 
"One Heart Way".

About as close to open minded as one can get in a translation, but it is what is meant.

Meaning in this instance the slingshot is open minded in what it shoots.
But will perform as well as the shooter is capable, IF given the opportunity.

Cheers Allan


----------



## DawnEvil (Apr 28, 2013)

Wenge Killer Sandwich


----------



## BCLuxor (Aug 24, 2010)

Ok cool comp Doug! I will swing at "Stylar"


----------



## bullseyeben! (Apr 24, 2011)

ViceVersa


----------



## praetor7 (Sep 26, 2013)

The Edge of Night.


----------



## JJH (Oct 2, 2013)

Kit-Katty (sticking with the food related guesses)


----------



## NoobShooter (Sep 15, 2012)

Curly Joe

Devient angel.


----------



## GrayWolf (May 14, 2012)

Looks like 'Harmony' to me. The colors and materials work together in perfect harmony.

Todd


----------



## bullseyeben! (Apr 24, 2011)

Parmigiana. .
(Beef, tomatoe & cheese)
This topic is making me hungry


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

The Rable-Rouser


----------



## Bob Fionda (Apr 6, 2011)

Great and funny contest.

My first try is: TAIJITU


----------



## Bruno529 (Apr 8, 2012)

Bruno's Shooter


----------



## NoForkHit (Jul 26, 2012)

black swan


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

" Honey Shot "


----------



## f00by (May 18, 2010)

Jax got to two face before me grrrr


----------



## Jaximus (Jun 1, 2013)

f00by said:


> Jax got to two face before me grrrr


Great minds think alike.


----------



## BrotherDave (Oct 29, 2012)

1. BunnyFlip (tugging on the kids heartstrings)

2. Twix (sticking with the candy theme)


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

The plinkinator


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

SS9000zxq-black


----------



## Sunchierefram (Nov 16, 2013)

What about.... Jack?


----------



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

Sunchierefram said:


> What about.... Jack?


Jack, the Plinker!!!

Cheers ...Q


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

Nubian Milkshake


----------



## Dr J (Apr 22, 2013)

I will call it, The Phantom Shooter. 
Nice work BTW!


----------



## JEFF BURG (Nov 12, 2013)

may i have another shot at it. killer sling


----------



## Dr J (Apr 22, 2013)

My second try, "Chameleon"


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

(untitled)


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

...or just pull a prince, & name it with a symbol...


----------



## Mister Magpie (Apr 10, 2013)

Last try: Stealth


----------



## CanH8r (Dec 3, 2013)

Half-breed


----------



## cairomn (Sep 4, 2013)

Hemera- the goddess of day
Nyx - the goddess of night.
Or you can combine them


----------



## JEFF BURG (Nov 12, 2013)

how about EYE CANDY


----------



## Jaximus (Jun 1, 2013)

You guys know you're only supposed to put in a maximum of two names, right? It's gonna get confusing for Doug.


----------



## JohnKrakatoa (Nov 28, 2013)

Jaximus said:


> You guys know you're only supposed to put in a maximum of two names, right? It's gonna get confusing for Doug.


exactly... you should delete the ones you dont wanna leave and leave only two..prefferably in one edited post. Do you think its ok/fair that you will have more entries that someone else? How is Doug supposed to know which two are the ones you enter.


----------



## Gadget047 (Oct 23, 2013)

Imperial said:


> i'll take a stab - heres my first entry,
> 
> 1) the keebler fudge stripe cookie shooter


Dang, you beat me to this answer.


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

Jaximus said:


> You guys know you're only supposed to put in a maximum of two names, right? It's gonna get confusing for Doug.


I'm just having fun with the names; I respectfully accept disqualification, should one of my ridiculous names actually get the nod (maybe give it to the gentlemen who got burned in the secret Santa, as I'm not craftsman enough to partake myself, if that ever was the case). Its a beautiful sling...I can't even name pets well.


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

...that said, "the fish bone"..


----------



## Mrs. Clever Moniker (Nov 3, 2013)

Tentacle Toast said:


> ...that said, "the fish bone"..


DISQUALIFIED!!!


----------



## Jaximus (Jun 1, 2013)

Sorry, TT, this is a forum about slingshots. NO FUN ALLOWED.


----------



## Mrs. Clever Moniker (Nov 3, 2013)

Jaximus said:


> Sorry, TT, this is a forum about slingshots. NO FUN ALLOWED.


If you say his abbreviated name out loud it sounds like Titty  and absolutely no fun allowed for sure!! and don't forget it!


----------



## Jaximus (Jun 1, 2013)

Mrs. Clever Moniker said:


> If you say his abbreviated name out loud it sounds like Titty


I wasn't going to be the one to say it, but... yes it does and now that's all anyone will be able to think about anytime they see TT.


----------



## Deano 1 (Oct 11, 2013)

"The Awakening"

I came to this one through the ying and yang, 11:11, Duality and Oneness, all forms of our consciousness "Awakening"


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

Mrs. Clever Moniker said:


> Jaximus said:
> 
> 
> > Sorry, TT, this is a forum about slingshots. NO FUN ALLOWED.
> ...


...let's be perfectly clear about something here; titties are not fun...they're essential! That said, I'm going to take double selfies, & post them in our (sadly) forgotten official Boobs thread.


----------



## J.B.Bishop (Nov 18, 2013)

Darth Vader because once he was good like the lighter side then he went to the dark side.


----------



## J.B.Bishop (Nov 18, 2013)

Or maybe (Ares-God Of War) War of small game would be cool.


----------



## ryguy27 (Nov 8, 2013)

Latvia- As The Core Is Baltic, And Latvia Is The Middle Of The Baltic States.

Othello- It Reminds Me Of An The Game Othello Also Known As Reversi.


----------



## DougDynasty (Jul 8, 2013)

Ok guys it's midnight ! They voted the top five are, in no particular order, DayBreak by TradSpirit, Curly Joe by NoobShooter, HalfBreed by CanH8R, CheckMate by NoForkHit, Stylar by BCLuxor, Phantom by Dr J and Oryx by EShot.

Okay so I had to add two more and make it 7 instead a 5 because well 6 kids team up and get their way lol. We have had a blast doing this at our house. I wish I cuda filmed it. Thank u SOO much guys for participating. I really do appreciate ALL of y'all . I hope u all had a great time because I know I sure did. Lots of laughs and fun is what it's all about. Some of y'all sure cracked me up lol. Lots and lots of great names and ideas. So hard to pick a personal favorite because there's a lot of really good ones . If I got to pick , I think LoneRanger by Ghost0311/8541 was my favorite, atleast one of my faves. I liked SOO many. But anyway my pick didn't even make the list lol . Brutal group  ok guys u all get one vote. Voting stops at midnight 24 hrs from now. And I'll tally them up and see who's the winner. Goodluck guys! And again, thank u to u ALL genuinely for doing this and having fun with us. Doug


----------



## BCLuxor (Aug 24, 2010)

AWESOME ! Nice to make the short list good luck everyone!


----------



## cairomn (Sep 4, 2013)

Good luck everyone. my fav is "checkmate"..... Or Maby "phantom"..... There all so good I can't decide!
Anyway good Luke to everyone and have a great day all


----------



## matthiasdaues (Aug 16, 2013)

I didn't read through the whole thread, but Jaximus' "Twoface" made me think and I suggest "Harvey", because it looks strong enough to make a "Dent" in what it hits 

Cheers, M.

edit: belatedly, so it's less a suggestion and more a comment


----------



## Jaximus (Jun 1, 2013)

Gotta be "Phantom" for me. Obviously.


----------



## matthiasdaues (Aug 16, 2013)

:yeahthat: , but...



Jaximus said:


> Two-Face


----------



## SmilingFury (Jul 2, 2013)

I vote oryx by eshot


----------



## Mrs. Clever Moniker (Nov 3, 2013)

I vote Oryx too!


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand (Jan 28, 2013)

My vote is for Stylar by BC Luxor.

Best of luck everyone nominated/voted into the finals.

Cheers Allan


----------



## NaturalACE (Aug 6, 2013)

Phantom


----------



## TSM (Oct 8, 2013)

I'll have to go for "DayBreak".


----------



## matthiasdaues (Aug 16, 2013)

Since it's voting time, I vote "Phantom".

Cheers, M.


----------



## Deano 1 (Oct 11, 2013)

Checkmate for me


----------



## BCLuxor (Aug 24, 2010)

Ill vote my own I guess :S   ! Stylar

sty·lar
[stahy-ler] Show IPA

adjective
having the shape of an ancient style; resembling a pen, pin, or peg.


----------



## JEFF BURG (Nov 12, 2013)

checkmate :thumbsup:


----------



## ryguy27 (Nov 8, 2013)

I'm Voting Checkmate Too!


----------



## JJH (Oct 2, 2013)

I vote for curly Joe.


----------



## BrotherDave (Oct 29, 2012)

DayBreak


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

i vote the phantom


----------



## ash (Apr 23, 2013)

ORYX!


----------



## GrayWolf (May 14, 2012)

Oryx.


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

my second and final entry will be- the po'boy sammich shooter


----------



## DougDynasty (Jul 8, 2013)

Ok guys we got an hour and 15 mins left and it looks like so far Phantom and Oryx are both tied with 4 votes each so far. Thanks everybody for participating! Makes me wanta come up with some cool ideas for more giveaways. So much fun. Goodluck guys!


----------



## IImagine (Oct 30, 2013)

Has anybody said "Birthday Cake" yet? If not i call it!


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

Darkside.

Nice slingshot Man!


----------



## DougDynasty (Jul 8, 2013)

Ok guys it ended up being a tie between phantom by Dr J and Oryx by EShot . Um lol I didn't count on a tie. Pm me Dr J and EShot and we will figure out how to do a tie breaker. Congrats guys! I really think Ull like this shooter . Well one of u will lol . Pm me and we will figure it out


----------



## DougDynasty (Jul 8, 2013)

Oh dang I love the name DarkSide! Thanks Mr Bill! Ida sure liked to of seen that voted on . Thank u for the compliment. Means a lot coming from the master


----------



## kohlqez (Dec 5, 2013)

Yin-yang


----------



## tradspirit (Jul 23, 2012)

Congrats to the winners!!


----------



## NoForkHit (Jul 26, 2012)

Congratulations to the winners.

@ FishDoug: Funny contest, great idea. Thanks a lot!


----------



## PorkChopSling (Jan 17, 2013)

Congrats to the winners!!


----------



## DougDynasty (Jul 8, 2013)

Any ideas for a fun give away I can do?


----------



## Jaximus (Jun 1, 2013)

Name a slingshot yourself. First person to guess the name gets it. If it goes on too long you could start to give some clues.


----------



## Tube_Shooter (Dec 8, 2012)

Congrats to the winners and I'm happy for once I didn't win,I'm resting up for sometime using my blowguns instead


----------



## DougDynasty (Jul 8, 2013)

Great idea Jax! Lol Tube . I've not got to experience blowguns yet. R they fun?


----------



## IImagine (Oct 30, 2013)

FishDoug said:


> Any ideas for a fun give away I can do?


give me one!! it'll be fun for me!!  how bought one however does the best freestyle engraving job on a plain piece of wood? dunno random idea.


----------

